# Generator & alternator repair



## krishnaengineering (Oct 8, 2013)

Krishna Engineering Works commenced as a Service-Providing firm and its an ISO 9001:2008 certified company, with the major motive of offering trustworthy services like proper installation, maintenance, repairing and overhauling of electrical appliances. With our state of the art infrastructure, we are proficient to perform various services like Installation and Repairing of DG Sets, Fabricatation of Electric Panels, Rewinding and Generating sets AC Motors, Manufacturing of AMF Panels and Synchronise Panels.

Our company utilizes robustly built, impeccable quality machineries for swift and efficient repairing. These machines are obtained from extremely reliable and prominent vendors or suppliers of the market. With the wide range of services we offer, our clients are free from tensions of handling their machines. Our efficient team has the most affordable and advanced ideas of proper maintenance of products.

We are supported by an extremely diligent service providing team who strive to perform with excellence in order to assure qualitative services to our customers. We easily repair every kind of major technical defaults. Our servicing charges are extremely affordable. With the availability of our assistance, one does not need to invest a large amount to repair, or fabricate their appliances. With our excellent fabricating methods, we can entirely change the appearance of products that were bought years ago. Our repairing systems assure increasing the efficiency of the appliances.

We also provide on-site services

Equipped by a spacious infrastructure, we can store ad infinitum advanced and sophisticated machineries that enable swift repairing of appliances. These are availed from the most reliable vendors of the market, who are prominent for serving products of international standards. We offer extra ordinary solutions to our valued clients. The availability of transportation facilities help our service providing team to reach out to our clients as soon as possible.

We employ a pool of highly experienced technicians and engineers who have in depth knowledge about the appliances and handle them with utmost care. In most reasonable charges, we offer you excellent servicing. We also assure long lasting performance of the appliances that are repaired by us. Our team adheres to accurate installation techniques. We fabricate electrical panels with the finest quality coatings to enhance their appearance. 


We also provide Gensets on Rental Basis



Infrastructural Facilities

We are equipped with highly advanced infrastructure facilities that back our success in the industry. Our spacious infrastructure allows us to store supreme quality tools that help in speedy and accurate repairing of the electric appliances. We provide our team with excellent trainings that update their knowledge and enhance their skills. These trainings teach various advanced techniques to our service managers. The implementation of these modern concepts and techniques has enabled us to serve our clients with years of remarkable performances. Our infrastructure is divided into various segments like:

Managing Department
R & D Department
Trainers
Customer Relations Department
Service department


----------

